# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfen im Sommer

## Mirinda

Suche Windsurfer aus dem Sden, die Lust haben im Sommer gemeinsam eine Woche am Gardasee in Torbole zu verbringen. Wer hat Zeit und Lust?

----------


## lordofchaos

Schau mal bei Windinfo vorbei, da tut sich immer mal was bezglich Trips zum Lago
http://www.windinfo.eu/de/windsurfen/forum.html

----------


## Mirinda

Vielen Dank!

----------


## Raffael Philipp

Hi Mirinda,
ich htte groe Lust im August nach Torbole mit zu fahren!! (Ich war vor 5 Jahren schon einmal dort 2 Wochen surfen, es ist super schn dort)
Ich bin der Philipp, 23, studiere in Wrzburg und liebe Windsurfen.
Ich hab eigenes Material, aber leider kein eigenes Auto...
Ich hab eigentlich den ganzen August und September Zeit, auer in der Woche vom 13.-19. August.
Du erreichst mich unter chill-phill@hotmail.de
ber ne Anwort wrde ich mich sehr freuen
Schnen Gru  :Smile: 
Philipp

----------


## ellisa70

Hallo Mirinda,
jetzt ist zwar nicht Sommer, aber ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Surferin, die auch im Winter od. ev. in den Herbstferien weg will zum Surfen.
Ich bin 42, weibl., wohne in Graz.
Falls du auch Lust auf eine Surfsession irgendwo auf der Welt hast, wrde ich mich freuen, wenn du dich meldest. Bitte an folgende mailadresse; shorebrake69@yahoo.com 
lg ellisa

----------

